# How to connect Micromax MMX 310G to access internet?



## maddox (Apr 14, 2011)

Please help, I am new to FreeBSD, I installed it 2 days before and I want to connect to internet via my *USB-MODEM Micromax MMX 310G*.

Please mention the steps and configuration for connecting via PPP.
Thank You.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2011)

Try kldload'ing u3g(4) and plug it it. See if it's recognized.


----------



## maddox (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you please tell me the step by step procedure?

Thank You.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

```
kldload u3g
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

Then plug it in and see if it's recognized.


----------



## capitalrahul (Aug 19, 2011)

thank you i'm also new user n first i wish to go throu screenshot kindly give me link


----------

